# 14.6 coming within a week (from 10/13)



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

Just tweeted by TivoDesign: A software update for TiVo Premiere is rolling out, starting today. All Premiere boxes will get 14.6 within a week.

I replied and asked if there are release notes. Will add if I hear back.


----------



## placebo555 (Sep 29, 2010)

I received 14.6 a few days ago. Seemed to fixed the netflix problems but other than that haven't noticed any other changes.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Earlier in the week she said it was just stability and bug fixes. Maybe if enough of us keep asking, they will just post some details on the TiVo Blog.


----------



## mcorelis (Feb 3, 2003)

Bug fixes would be nice. Hopefully, they focus on the core functionality.


----------



## Duggas (Oct 12, 2010)

I asked Tivo tech support about the problems I'm experiencing with channel sync/pixelizing and was told 14.6 should help a lot in that regard. I'll let them know if that's true.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

But still no more complete HD UI - six months in. We knew that for more than a month now, but I thought they'd skip the minor fixes of 14.6 and roll those into a more substantial 14.7. Now we're looking at another 6-8 weeks before 14.7 and any substantial progress on actually finishing the HD UI. Wow.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> But still no more complete HD UI - six months in. We knew that for more than a month now, but I thought they'd skip the minor fixes of 14.6 and roll those into a more substantial 14.7. Now we're looking at another 6-8 weeks before 14.7 and any substantial progress on actually finishing the HD UI. Wow.












They'll finish it eventually. The core functionality is already there now. I find I probably spend 99% of my time in the HD menus that exist now. I won't lose any sleep over the missing HD menus. I'll just be pleasantly surprised when they eventually show up.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> I find I probably spend 99% of my time in the HD menus that exist now. I won't lose any sleep over the missing HD menus.


If they only added the To Do list and overlays (info, guide, status bar) in HD, I'd be right there with you at 99%.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I got 14.6 on both of mine last week. If anything it made them buggier.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

ncted said:


> I got 14.6 on both of mine last week. If anything it made them buggier.


What kind of new bugs are you experiencing?


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

DaveWhittle said:


> If they only added the To Do list and overlays (info, guide, status bar) in HD, I'd be right there with you at 99%.


The 'To Do' list is the 1% I don't spend in HD menus. To be honest, I've never thought they need to change the info, guide and status bar, at all. I can't see how changing them to HD will make any difference. They are fine as they are for me.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> What kind of new bugs are you experiencing?


Just seemed to make the problem where the units become unresponsive to remote input more common.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

TrueTurbo said:


> I find I probably spend 99% of my time in the HD menus that exist now.


I heard the HD menus were slow, but that is ridiculous!

I probably spend 99% of my Tivo time watching recorded content, not waiting for the HD menus on the Premiere.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

JimboG said:


> I heard the HD menus were slow, but that is ridiculous!
> 
> I probably spend 99% of my Tivo time watching recorded content, not waiting for the HD menus on the Premiere.


Ha! Very funny. You know what I mean. 

Now that you mention it though, the HD menus are as fast as the SD menus on my Premiere, now. I don't even recall the last time I've seen the green 'wait' circle. I think most of it is down to the TiVo Slide remote. The Premiere responds so well to the slide remote. Everything just happens the second I press a button!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

ncted said:


> Just seemed to make the problem where the units become unresponsive to remote input more common.


Greaaat.

When they're unresponsive in 14.6, does the amber light flash when you hit the remote buttons, but the TiVo doesn't act on them, or is there no response at all?


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

WhooHoo, 3 months since the last release for some unspecified minor bug-fixes. At this rate I expect this thing to be functional with the new UI sometime in 2012


----------



## SchweddyBalz (Sep 28, 2010)

Tony Chick said:


> WhooHoo, 3 months since the last release for some unspecified minor bug-fixes. At this rate I expect this thing to be functional with the new UI sometime in 2012


And by then the world will end and it will be too late...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Tony Chick said:


> WhooHoo, 3 months since the last release for some unspecified minor bug-fixes. At this rate I expect this thing to be functional with the new UI sometime in 2012


I originally said December 2011 months ago and people scoffed, but with the slowdown accelerating, you may be right that 2012 for a fully functional product with all menus in the new format...

Sad.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> I originally said December 2011 months ago and people scoffed, but with the slowdown accelerating, you may be right that 2012 for a fully functional product with all menus in the new format...
> 
> Sad.


It's fully functional now! What functionality is missing? Yes, the menus aren't all HD yet, but all the functionality is there, albeit with some of it in SD.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> It's fully functional now! What functionality is missing? Yes, the menus aren't all HD yet, but all the functionality is there, albeit with some of it in SD.


Parental controls, for one. Does your HD UI have parental controls working with it? That's a pretty big missing feature that other TiVos have had for a Loooong time. But yours has it, right?

Ziiiiiiinnng - Zingbot 3000.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Stability would be part of full functionality. Not sure about 14.6 yet, but mine's reset a few times with 14.5 on the odd occasion I use the HD menus.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> Parental controls, for one. Does your HD UI have parental controls working with it? That's a pretty big missing feature that other TiVos have had for a Loooong time. But yours has it, right?
> 
> Ziiiiiiinnng - Zingbot 3000.


I don't see it in the HD menus, but I think it's there in the SD menus. Don't need it and have never used it. The functionality is there, though. If it's that important to you, you'll have to use the SD menus until it becomes available in the HD menus. Bit of a pain, yes, but it's there if you need it.

Anything else missing that I should be aware of?


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

kturcotte said:


> Stability would be part of full functionality. Not sure about 14.6 yet, but mine's reset a few times with 14.5 on the odd occasion I use the HD menus.


I had a few stability problems before 14.5 was released. I switched back to the HD menus when I got 14.5 and everything has been fine since then. No stability issues, no hang ups, no reboots, fast HD menus. From my perspective, stability is not an issue.

Just goes to show how difficult it must be for TiVo to get it 100% right for everyone! Some people have no problems at all, while others have unusable boxes. It doesn't just happen to TiVo either. I know plenty of people who have problems with their Windows-based PCs, day in and day out and others who haven't experienced an issue or a crash in years!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> I don't see it in the HD menus, but I think it's there in the SD menus. Don't need it and have never used it. The functionality is there, though. If it's that important to you, you'll have to use the SD menus until it becomes available in the HD menus. Bit of a pain, yes, but it's there if you need it.
> 
> Anything else missing that I should be aware of?


What happened to "fully functional now"? That's a HUGE feature for many parents (us included) that's completely missing and cannot be used AT ALL if you choose the HD UI.

Add that to the half-finished menus and goofy flow for the menus that are there and it's a big problem. TiVo did not deliver what they promised at launch, and it's now 6 months later with almost no progress toward delivering the promised experience.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> I had a few stability problems before 14.5 was released. I switched back to the HD menus when I got 14.5 and everything has been fine since then. No stability issues, no hang ups, no reboots, fast HD menus. From my perspective, stability is not an issue.
> 
> Just goes to show how difficult it must be for TiVo to get it 100% right for everyone! Some people have no problems at all, while others have unusable boxes. It doesn't just happen to TiVo either. I know plenty of people who have problems with their Windows-based PCs, day in and day out and others who haven't experienced an issue or a crash in years!


The difference with a Windows PC is there's a wide variance in platform components. Every TiVo Premiere box is exactly the same. Every XL is the same. The only variables are the cablecards and tuning adapters - that's it. It's nowhere near as complicated as a windows environment.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> What happened to "fully functional now"? That's a HUGE feature for many parents (us included) that's completely missing and cannot be used AT ALL if you choose the HD UI.
> 
> Add that to the half-finished menus and goofy flow for the menus that are there and it's a big problem. TiVo did not deliver what they promised at launch, and it's now 6 months later with almost no progress toward delivering the promised experience.


OK, OK, you're clearly a 'half-empty' kind of person and I'm the 'half-full' type. The SD UI is still a fundamental part of the Premiere package and the functionality is all there. If you absolutely need a feature that's only in the SD UI, sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer until it makes it to the HD UI.

I'm perfectly happy with what TiVo have done with the Premiere so far. I'll be even happier once the HD UI is all finished, but I'm not going to lose any sleep waiting for it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> OK, OK, you're clearly a 'half-empty' kind of person and I'm the 'half-full' type. The SD UI is still a fundamental part of the Premiere package and the functionality is all there. If you absolutely need a feature that's only in the SD UI, sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer until it makes it to the HD UI.


I'm actually a pretty positive person, but this TiVo Premiere mess has made me extremely negative on TiVo lately. I hate it, but I hate the fact that they are not delivering on their promises from launch to FIX it more. 6 months with precious little to show for it is pathetic.


----------



## belunos (Sep 19, 2002)

Did I just read that someone thinks the overlay screens look great the way they are? Wow.. I don't wanna be an arse, but they're atrocious. Coming from a D* hd dvr, with all menus in HD and very very zippy, it feels like I've taken half a step back.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

belunos said:


> Did I just read that someone thinks the overlay screens look great the way they are? Wow.. I don't wanna be an arse, but they're atrocious. Coming from a D* hd dvr, with all menus in HD and very very zippy, it feels like I've taken half a step back.


What's so good about the D* overlays? Please explain. Post some screen shots if you can. We can't make a judgment based on thin air.


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

I switched to SD menus on my Premiere (v. 14.5) ... for Parental Control (vital sleaze filter for 'responsible' parents).

However, whenever I go to certain web videos and try to do a "Watch now" ... the Tivo reboots !


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

teewow said:


> I switched to SD menus on my Premiere (v. 14.5) ... for Parental Control (vital sleaze filter for 'responsible' parents).
> !


LOL, and a parent who doesn't is irresponsible? How did parents ever manage before electronic nanny's?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

belunos said:


> Did I just read that someone thinks the overlay screens look great the way they are? Wow.. I don't wanna be an arse, but they're atrocious. Coming from a D* hd dvr, with all menus in HD and very very zippy, it feels like I've taken half a step back.


I came from Directv too. They DON'T have an HDUI. That's been one of the MOST asked for features of the Hx2x line but they've never implemented it (And if you had an HR21, 22, or 23, you already know how SLOW it was-try an HDUI on top of that!).


----------



## rattlebone (Apr 16, 2010)

14.6P4 did not fix the problem
still has "out of memory" errors
reboots with some videos

Failed to fix my premiere


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

kturcotte said:


> I came from Directv too. They DON'T have an HDUI. That's been one of the MOST asked for features of the Hx2x line but they've never implemented it (And if you had an HR21, 22, or 23, you already know how SLOW it was-try an HDUI on top of that!).


QFT

I also came from DirecTV, and hated the HR22 and it's ugly + slow interface. I cursed that thing almost every time I used it.

The TiVo Premiere had a bumpy launch, but even in it's current state I have to say I'm much happier with it than the DirecTV HD-DRV.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> But still no more complete HD UI - six months in. We knew that for more than a month now, but I thought they'd skip the minor fixes of 14.6 and roll those into a more substantial 14.7. Now we're looking at another 6-8 weeks before 14.7 and any substantial progress on actually finishing the HD UI. Wow.


It would probably be easier to just dump the Flash interface and start from scratch. I'm not expecting anything substantial until well into next year, if that.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

TWinbrook46636 said:


> It would probably be easier to just dump the Flash interface and start from scratch. I'm not expecting anything substantial until well into next year, if that.


Remind me again why it was a good idea to place the fate of the next generation Tivo platform in the hands of the notoriously bloated, bug-ridden mess that is Flash?

Yeah, I can't think of a lot of reasons for going with Flash either.:down::down::down:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

JimboG said:


> Remind me again why it was a good idea to place the fate of the next generation Tivo platform in the hands of the notoriously bloated, bug-ridden mess that is Flash?
> 
> Yeah, I can't think of a lot of reasons for going with Flash either.:down::down::down:


Someone speculated in another thread the flash migration was to make it easier to use ads from browsers based on the flash platform, making it easier to get a piece of online ad buys. It was a chilling supposition, but made a lot of sense.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think it's fair to call Tivo "fully functional.". Both of my units need to be rebooted every other day in order to use Netflix. The Netflix UI is lightyears behind Netflix UI's on other devices. 

The HD menus just lockup constantly and Ive stopped trying to use them.........HD menus were a big selling point of the Premiere as is Netflix. They can't even the core functionality right yet they are announcing Hulu integration.....


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I don't think it's fair to call Tivo "fully functional.". Both of my units need to be rebooted every other day in order to use Netflix. The Netflix UI is lightyears behind Netflix UI's on other devices.


HD-UI and Netflix fully functional on my end... no reboots or lockups.


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

robm15 said:


> LOL, and a parent who doesn't is irresponsible


Yes, they are. The media is trying very hard to peddle filth to the impressionable kids.



robm15 said:


> How did parents ever manage before electronic nanny's?


That's a cop out. People who seek such filters are not shedding their parental duties. The media likes to wash their hands off any responsibility and blame the parents instead. Kinda like irresponsible parents making teachers the scapegoat ... but that's another discussion.


----------

